# Rant: You're wrong about Florida



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

After living in Florida for 15 years, I can honestly say that, to all you people who say "You can ride all year round in Florida", you are wrong. Summer here is HELL. I just rode 3 miles at like 17-22mph and I'm pouring in sweat. The heat index here is probably 105. To you people who want to move here: Get your head out of your ass.....no you don't. It sucks. I know that Arizonans, Texans, and some Californians have to deal with this crap as do I...so I give you my condolences. Does anybody here live up north and want to trade houses?  

But seriously....avoid Florida at all costs from June-October. And what I really hate: the one period out of the year that I don't have to deal with school, it's too hot out to do anything other than swim. Sure, I'm grateful to have a pool that's 31,000 gallons. 

Again, sorry for the rant, but Florida is pissing me off.

Andy


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

It's like that in WV right now too.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> It's like that in WV right now too.


Seriously?!


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

88 in the Chicago area. A beautiful 72* at my other house though... sure wish I still lived up there!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

BeakJones said:


> 88 in the Chicago area. A beautiful 72* at my other house though... sure wish I still lived up there!


Lucky!!!! Im so jealous


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Seriously.


Yeah it's humid as fk in this part of the state

High today is 93, tomorrow 94.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> I just rode 3 miles at like 17-22mph...


That's pretty darn good. I don't run a speedometer, but I doubt that I'm even close to capable of that speed, much less over that distance.

I just wanted to give you some credit.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

wv_bob said:


> Yeah it's humid as fk in this part of the state
> 
> High today is 93, tomorrow 94.


Pretty much the same here...but I bet it's more humid. I can't wait till I graduate from highschool, because I am SOOO moving to Dayton, Ohio and going to UD


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

JonathanGennick said:


> That's pretty darn good. I don't run a speedometer, but I doubt that I'm even close to capable of that speed, much less over that distance.
> 
> I just wanted to give you some credit.


Thanks


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was at Santos during Memorial Day weekend. It was pretty damn hot then. I've also been dragged to Disney in the last week of July. I'll never ever do that again. 
My wife is from Florida and keeps talking about moving back. I said go ahead, I'll visit you in the winter.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess not every one can handle a little bit of heat!! As soon as I recover from my injury i will be out there in the middle of it. Florida offers beatiful riding all year round, you just have to be tough  Who invented head index any how?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I went to Ohio U, you should consider it, not in an urban area, good school, lots of riding.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

NYrr496 said:


> I was at Santos during Memorial Day weekend. It was pretty damn hot then. I've also been dragged to Disney in the last week of July. I'll never ever do that again.
> My wife is from Florida and keeps talking about moving back. I said go ahead, I'll visit you in the winter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

mstguide said:


> I guess not every one can handle a little bit of heat!! As soon as I recover from my injury i will be out there in the middle of it. Florida offers beatiful riding all year round, you just have to be tough  Who invented head index any how?


I have no friggin clue. The heat index is what it feels like the temperature is. I
Don't get me wrong, I'm pretty tough but its just soooo friggin hot and I don't want to have a heat stroke.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Its going to be wicked hot here today , 81 , I don't think I can stand it .


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Lucky!!!! Im so jealous


You cookin'?! 88 is like 20 degrees to hot! My family is french canadian, if that helps explain a lot...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

BeakJones said:


> You cookin'?! 88 is like 20 degrees to hot! My family is french canadian, if that helps explain a lot...


I agree, but I'll take anything lower than 90!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its going to be wicked hot here today , 81 , I don't think I can stand it .


Be right there


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

I've never actually heard of anybody that wanted to move there. With the exception of the aged.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> I've never actually heard of anybody that wanted to move there. With the exception of the aged.


And Cuban's .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its going to be wicked hot here today , 81 , I don't think I can stand it .


Man, you have it EASY!!!
we're almost a degree higher and with the heat index it feels like 83!


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

Move to cleveland, and get a season pass to rays mtb

www.raysmtb.com


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Man, you have it EASY!!!
> we're almost a degree higher and with the heat index it feels like 83!


Man, you guy's must be suffering .


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Donno, it's easy here in AZ in the summer, even 'down' here in Tucson (relative to the mountain boys at least)....

Ride early, ride late... night rides rock


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Nine inches of snow blowing around, wind chill of 5 degrees, and everything frozen solid!

That's all I have to remember when I start thinking it's 'hot' outside.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its going to be wicked hot here today , 81 , I don't think I can stand it .


Holy schnikeys, what part of AZ? I checked Scottsdale and it's supposed to be 104.

My project will have me going there a lot -- in July & August :madmax:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

random walk said:


> Holy schnikeys, what part of AZ? I checked Scottsdale and it's supposed to be 104.
> 
> My project will have me going there a lot -- in July & August :madmax:


Eastern Az. , in the White Mountains . Its a bunch cooler @ 7,000 feet . Bring a mtb and make the drive up , over 200 miles of trails and lift assisted D.H. @ Sunrise .


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Hardtailkid- Oh geeze, it's just sweat. Come out tomorrow morning about 8 @ Santos and drop 4-5# of it with me over a couple of hours.( but that will be only at about 10-12 mph avg )  
Or come to Croom this weekend, put on 25# of gear and wrestle a 240# bike for a couple hrs and do it again. 
Yes, Florida is very ride-able year 'round. It's just a mindset to not be a heat weenie. Well that and acknowledging what you're up against and taking the appropriate action. Noon rides, plueeze. :nono:


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Good base layers make a difference too.. fwiw.


----------



## rb_daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

Dayton's no better. I lived in Clearwater, and now live in Cincinnati, where I'm originally from. I'm glad to be out of FL, but it actually gets hotter up here than down there in the summer. We just don't have the same hot and humid forecast for six months straight. Not much riding during the winter up here, either, unless you go when the ground is frozen.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

NYrr496 said:


> My wife is from Florida and keeps talking about moving back. I said go ahead, I'll visit you in the winter.


When it dips down into the 80's?

I grew up in Orlando, and don't miss the heat and humidity one bit. Although, here in north Alabama, it's been 95-97 degrees with a heat index of 105 for the last two weeks.

But, it only lasts for a month and a half here. In Central Florida, it was like 4-5 months of that every year...no thanks.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm going golfing later with my pops and I'm contemplating wearing my camelback


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Mindset cant fight 88% RH and 88F at the crack of dawn. When you feel like a sticky mess just walking to your car at 6AM it makes sleeping on the beach or being out in the water so much more enticing than wrestling golden silk spiders and 94F. 

I camped Santos at the end of October last year and it was still 93F.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to be an electrician. I worked multiple days in 100+ degree actual heat, but I was working inside houses that were wrapped in plastic while the masons were there. THAT is hot. and I did it for 9 hours straight. If you think it's not humid in central nc, come here and ride with me. I'll go out at 4:00 in the afternoon when it's 100 degrees and I don't complain because I'm getting to do something I love.


----------



## berry79 (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure what part of Florida you are in hardtailkid, but down here in the S. Miami-Homestead area. We haven't even had any type of breeze. This makes it good for boating as I have been able to get out once or twice a week with seas around 2', but without a breeze this heat is even more miserable.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Eastern Az. , in the White Mountains . Its a bunch cooler @ 7,000 feet . Bring a mtb and make the drive up , over 200 miles of trails and lift assisted D.H. @ Sunrise .


Sounds sweet. I understand there's some great trout fishing out in E. AZ , I think in the Apache NF. May have to make a weekend out of it (or longer).


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Snowbird just closed for the ski season last weekend.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

The problem with Florida is that it is FLAT.
It is also like a big trailer park in that it attracts big tornados called hurricanes.

Been a few years since I was in Napels during Thanksgiving wearing shorts and a T.

So Cal is driving in on low to mid 90s where I'm at currently, reasonably low humidity though.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

random walk said:


> Sounds sweet. I understand there's some great trout fishing out in E. AZ , I think in the Apache NF. May have to make a weekend out of it (or longer).


Fishing spots galore , bring a fly rod . :thumbsup:


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Fishing spots galore , bring a fly rod . :thumbsup:


That's the idea


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I live right by the St Johns River, which is the premier spot for bass fishing in the United States east of the Mississippi. It's great, but I don't have a boat, nor a father who is willing to fork over $15k for a nice one. I fish alot during the summers here. 

I'm in Melbourne, FL for anyone who is wondering. Flat as FRICK, no breeze, humidity loves it here and I don't.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> I live right by the St Johns River, which is the premier spot for bass fishing in the United States east of the Mississippi. It's great, but I don't have a boat, nor a father who is willing to fork over $15k for a nice one. I fish alot during the summers here.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne, FL for anyone who is wondering. Flat as FRICK, no breeze, humidity loves it here and I don't.


You don't need a 15,000 dollar boat just to go fishing . Just sayin .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You don't need a 15,000 dollar boat just to go fishing . Just sayin .


Don't tell him that ;D

Do you fly fish?


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> I live right by the St Johns River, which is the premier spot for bass fishing in the United States east of the Mississippi. It's great, but I don't have a boat, nor a father who is willing to fork over $15k for a nice one. I fish alot during the summers here.
> 
> I'm in Melbourne, FL for anyone who is wondering. Flat as FRICK, no breeze, humidity loves it here and I don't.


I used to go to St. Pete a lot around 10 yrs ago. In the Summer, if it wasn't 98F + 98% humidity, it was dumping a ridiculous amount of rain in the afternoons.

Taking the kids to Disney World a few years ago in April was pleasant, though.

With any luck, I'll be out to the Cape for a launch in a couple of years.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Do you fly fish?


Yep , trout stream runs through town .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

*Sweet!!!*



AZ.MTNS said:


> Yep , trout stream runs through town .


I tie flies. What are your favorites?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> I tie flies. What are your favorites?


Usually only need Wooly Buggers , Chernobyl Ants and Dave's Hoppers .


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I tie some beast Wooly Buggers. What colors? I haven't tied in a year, but I get pretty in to it when I'm not consumed with schoolwork.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I found an old photo of my 1985 Rockhopper propped against the sign at Croom. "Mountain Biking" it wasn't. The trails were deep sand even then, I can't imagine what they must be now, unless there has been some actual trail construction. I used to ride all through the summer, I love heat, but a lot of people can't hack it. Honestly, 95 in Central Florida feels about the same as 110 in places like Phoenix or Moab. But not as bad as 105 in Dallas, where you can have extreme heat and humidity at the same time. 

I lived in Pasco for six years. I couldn't wait to leave, and I left in 1988. I've been back twice, and couldn't believe how many people live there now. Why? I can't figure it out. 

If you are into water stuff and just can't live without it, Florida is OK. Other than that, it is a hellhole, especially for cycling.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Colonel Flagg said:


> Snowbird just closed for the ski season last weekend.


UT is where it's at... that's why I need to move there... that or the PNW.... snow + mtb'ing :thumbsup:


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

if you ride mid afternoon then it's obviously gonna be hot and humid...

wake up really early and be at the trail head no later that 7am... or go for a late afternoon ride. from 5:30 to sun down the temps are very doable....


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I think I can sum up this thread with 2 words - Florida sucks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Cobretti said:


> I think I can sum up this thread with 2 words - Florida sucks.


That's what keeps it from falling off of Alabama .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Florida is America's penis


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Was 95 here in PA. Rode for 10 miles and I think I dropped 2 lbs which doesn't bother me. Gets annoying having sweat drip off your nose and eyebrows while riding and you notice your left/right sleeve is soaked!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I like the people that claim to love the heat, yet they live in an air-conditioned house, drive in an air-conditioned car, and work in an air-conditioned office. The heat is brutal in places like Florida, Phoenix, and so on. It's easy to claim they are year round, but they are not any more year-round than any other places, like the north-pole, etc. It's just a matter of dedication and having the right gear/riding at the correct time. I'm not one to find it "fun" to ride in the 90s and above for the most part.


----------



## Gixxer1k (May 10, 2010)

Nice 57 degrees out for my lunch ride


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah boy, love that Chicago weather for year-round riding.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

TunicaTrails said:


> Yeah boy, love that Chicago weather for year-round riding.


That weathers better for xc skiing .. or snowshoeing.. or.. get a fat bike


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

since when did heat stroke and a lil' bit of dehydration become such a bad thing......


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I feel your pain!!!

I used to live in Louisiana (which seemed hotter and even more humid than FL) until I moved to Albuquerque...

It's great seeing single digit humidity numbers and where it feels *cooler *than the actual air temp because of it..

Sure it's 101F at 5 PM, but at the 7PM ride time it will feel like it's 95.. plus the morning low will be 61 degrees, so you can sleep with your windows open.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i miss florida summers just drink alot of water and quit [email protected]


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

NOAA forecast for Ocala is 76* @ 8 am tomorrow, 89 by 11 am.
Torture, just plain torture. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Humidity over 20% sucks ass.


----------



## CharleyGnarlyP290 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was in Port Canaveral a few weeks ago and man was it humid. We went on a cruise and stayed there a couple of days. Haiti was way more humid though. And Jamaica. 
I live in Bakersfield CA and it gets pretty stinking hot here. 105+ throughout the summer months. This year has been kinda weird because its been really pleasant up to now. In the 90s right now, but will be getting really hot soon.
Bad thing about it is it doesn't really cool off at night. It can stay in the 80s sometimes. Its horrible. And if some clouds roll in... look out. It gets muggy big-time.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Just left Florida a month ago for the mountains of NC. I don't miss it at all. No sand here either!

-Lule


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> It sucks. I know that Arizonans, Texans, and some Californians have to deal with this crap as do I...so I give you my condolences.


No, sir. You get our condolences. I live and ride in Phoenix year-round and it's brutal during the day in July and August but...your humidity is the killer.

It's 102 degrees as I type this at 4:43pm, but only 6% humidity. It's hot no doubt, but I can still take a shower without sweating while doing it, lol.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

One reason I love MA is that we can have all four seasons within a week. I do like the weather up here because you get a little bit of everything. In july and august we get up to 90-100, but I also love riding in the fall. The spring, not so much.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Its going to be wicked hot here today , 81 , I don't think I can stand it .


dont you have a forest fire burning in Flag??
JEM


----------



## JamesinIT (Apr 28, 2010)

Time of day makes a big difference. My buddies and I are either at Alafia, Boyette, or Morris Bridge every weekend - the last few weekends have required us to bring at least 3 shirts (all wicking fabric, no cotton!) camelbaks have been refilled and frame bottles emptied. We drink all that water and still end up not having to pee the entire trip because you are just sweating so much. The saving grace of Alafia and Morris Bridge is that it is nearly all covered. 

We meet at whatever park at 8:15 - it is the only way to do it this time of year. The real killer of my rides have been the electric storms in the evening. I am just now getting to go ride, because the storms just stopped...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I can't ride during the winter, but I sure am enjoying this weather, I can't imagine much better.  

Not gloating, consider it an invitation to hang out... plenty of camping space and a place to hang your solar shower. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

JEM2 said:


> dont you have a forest fire burning in Flag??
> JEM


Yes , there's a couple raging around Flag right now , I'm a hundred miles east of Flag . Prayers needed for all the firefighters and residents .


----------



## mikerod87 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ride Naked!!! I do. 

I will be at santo's this weekend. 

If you see me you'll know its me.

Bag Balm is very important!!!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, the weather here is pretty rough too...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

105 heat index today
100 actual air temp
E TX.

today's humidity was a little lower than we've been getting lately, so it wasn't so gross out
but still too damn hot.

I'm moving back north (and hopefully west) once I finish grad school. colder and dryer is what I want. and yes, I miss snow.


----------



## mtb_andy (Aug 23, 2009)

You would love Minnesota right now. tracking 70-80. Gets a little humid sometimes but nothing like you describe. Only thing is you would take off in a sprint back to Florida once the -30 bitter cold actual temps start creeping in come winter. We pay our dues up here too. Ofcourse, we get good xc skiing.


----------



## froth14 (Feb 23, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


> Pretty much the same here...but I bet it's more humid. I can't wait till I graduate from highschool, because I am SOOO moving to Dayton, Ohio and going to UD


Dayton? Really? Never knew that anyone actually ever wanted to move to Ohio...let alone Dayton.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Cooler and dryer is always nice, but at some point you just have to learn to love the sweating. It can feel very cleansing and satisfying (at least to me) to come back from a ride or any exercise completely drenched and feeling like you've really gave it all. Makes me feel better about what I did. Sure I could go through a 3L camelbak of water for drinking and poring over my head, but I've never had heat stroke problems. I live in California now and absolutely appreciate the lower humidity, but I had the same attitude back in Maryland playing summer lacrosse and doing 2-a-day football practices in the afternoon on 95deg and 95% humidity days. I'm no tough guy, I just like sweating


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jtmartino said:


> Yeah, the weather here is pretty rough too...


Heh!, I lived in SD (the longest place I ever lived in one span - 9-years) I fukkin LOVE the weather..best weather in the US!!:thumbsup: 
I always joked about the weatherman's job " It's 80 and Sunny, 80 and Sunny, 80 and Sunny, 80 and Sunny, Whoops! it rained" 

Yes, I know about the May-Gray and June-Gloom, but it should be about done now, right?


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait to get over to Santos one day; I've heard it's massive! Also, good looking out to the SCRCS racers on team Subaru Tsyclones!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

mikerod87 said:


> Ride Naked!!! I do.


HOA wouldn't approve, and I'd be put in a mental institution.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

If you want to ride, go ride, don't be a little *****. Florida gets hot in the summer. Big deal, take more water and electrolytes. I've lived here for 30 years, almost all of my life, and if I could leave, I probably would, but at least I enjoy it while I'm here. And to the Croom guy, if you haven't ridden here since 88, you won't believe how good we have it now in the Tampa area.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

blunderbuss said:


> If you want to ride, go ride, don't be a little *****. Florida gets hot in the summer. Big deal, take more water and electrolytes. I've lived here for 30 years, almost all of my life, and if I could leave, I probably would, but at least I enjoy it while I'm here. And to the Croom guy, if you haven't ridden here since 88, you won't believe how good we have it now in the Tampa area.


Ha! I'm pretty sure I have an idea how "good" you have it..in TAMPA!

I live in CO now. There is more elevation difference between my front deck and my mailbox (420ft) than there is in the entire state of Florida.

I can hit singletrack out my door, and any of three different trailheads within five miles that open into about 70 miles of trails. If I add 30 minutes of driving, I can get hundreds of miles at elevations ranging from 5000 to over 12,000 feet. In 90 minutes I can hit three different world class downhill areas and thousands more miles of trails.

In 4 hours I can be in Fruita, in 5 1/2 hours, Durango or Moab.

On top of that, I can actually ride on the road without getting killed, walk into a coffee shop or restaurant in riding clothes without being ridiculed, and choose from dozens of pro level bike shops. I can visit about a dozen bike manufacturers in the state. We have the world's largest bike swap, a couple dozen riding festivals, and hundreds of races.

On local rides I've seen Deer, Elk, Bear, Mountain Lion, Moose, Bighorn Sheep, Coyote, Mountain Goats and various smaller critters.

Tell us how good you have it in Tampa.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> And Cuban's .


I'm not convinced they want to move there either. It's just the closest place from where they come from! Perhaps if they had a choice, well who knows.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

honkinunit said:


> ...Tell us how good you have it in Tampa.


Ouch!


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> Ha! I'm pretty sure I have an idea how "good" you have it..in TAMPA!
> 
> I live in CO now. There is more elevation difference between my front deck and my mailbox (420ft) than there is in the entire state of Florida.
> 
> ...


Read context much? Tampa area riding now, when compared to 1988, is much better. Hell, compared to 1998, its better. Croom sucks, I haven't been there in years.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Ha! I'm pretty sure I have an idea how "good" you have it..in TAMPA!
> 
> I live in CO now. There is more elevation difference between my front deck and my mailbox (420ft) than there is in the entire state of Florida.
> 
> ...


Yea, but what about naked chicks. And manatees.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Well clearly florida's weather stinks, but what jumps out at me is the notion that you can mountainbike for three miles at 17-22 mph. What sort of terrain allows for that speed? Seems to me that perhaps florida just all around sucks.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

I've lived in Houston all my life, so not really knowing anything different I'm not bothered by it too much. I stayed in San Diego for the summer a few years back and it was hilarious seeing people die at 90 degrees. I about died when I saw gas and cigarette prices though!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

BumpityBump said:


> Yea, but what about naked chicks. And manatees.


Yes to #1, in season.

No to #2.

I shouldn't have been so harsh, because it is what it is, and you have to get 100% out of what you have.

I know a guy here in CO that lives and breathes sailboats. The biggest body of water in CO (Blue Mesa Reservoir) is about 1/100th the size of Tampa Bay, is frozen over six months out of the year, is less than a mile wide at its widest point, and is in the middle of nowhere. (Good mountain biking near there, though!) The most popular places to sailboat in the state have about 20 miles of shoreline, and are also frozen over six months out of the year. It is like sailboating in a bathtub. That doesn't stop people from enjoying it, and they go somewhere else several times a year to sailboat, so they are happy. Same for scuba diving. Colorado is sixth per capita in the number of scuba divers in the country! Go figure. And the Bass fishing sucks here, but people still try.

The only places we could really ride when I lived in the Tampa area were Croom, Morris Bridge, that rock quarry up by Brooksville, and Ocala. It sounds like maybe there are new places, so that is good. It is a totally different experience to ride there, and I understand it. You deal with sand and roots, and very little climbing. The forests are pretty cool there. You have a lot of humidity and heat, and nasty afternoon thunderstorms. Its all good.

I apologize for bagging so hard on Florida mountain biking. Ride on.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I bag hard on FL mtn biking, because it doesn't exist. Unless you're lucky enough to have a car, be of age to drive, and live near Santos.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

hardtailkid said:


> I bag hard on FL mtn biking, because it doesn't exist. Unless you're lucky enough to have a car, be of age to drive, and live near Santos.


I think the majority of FL mtb riders fit the first two easily. And Santos is awesome, but Boyette has bigger climbs and descents.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

Well jeez, I live wayyy down in south florida just a few miles from the beach. Really sucks down here, but that doesent stop me from riding. Although not yet having a drivers lisence does (especially when you got a truck just sitting there in your driveway >_< ). Markham is only 8 miles away, but riding to there sucks. Stop light every 100 yards, heavy traffic, did i mention the heat kills you by the time you get there? Still doesn't stop me from doing it, but damn it sucks when i have to.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Ha! I'm pretty sure I have an idea how "good" you have it..in TAMPA!
> 
> I live in CO now. There is more elevation difference between my front deck and my mailbox (420ft) than there is in the entire state of Florida.
> 
> ...


Any issues with Mountain lions? Those things freak me out.... I'll be relocating soon (my plan)... CO is on my list... (as is UT, WA and OR)...


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

MTBNate said:


>


That's pretty warm but it could be worse.


----------



## magsdad (Oct 26, 2005)

Go! Ninja Go! said:


> I've lived in Houston all my life, so not really knowing anything different I'm not bothered by it too much. I stayed in San Diego for the summer a few years back and it was hilarious seeing people die at 90 degrees. I about died when I saw gas and cigarette prices though!


Second that. I'm in Dallas. and while its nowhere near Houston, today we'll be at 101* with humidity at 50%.

I still think the hottest I have ever been was on a road ride in the middle of Illinois in July. Unbelievably hot.

Ride in the morning and evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

I am noticing more and more Floridian's on the highways in PA. Keep your bad drivers! We don't want them!! Send them to Maryland!!!!


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

Ballsocks,
We say the same thing about MI/OH/Ontario people driving in WFL and NY/NJ people driving in SEFL. Trust me its much worse here in the winter with blue hairs, spring break with drunk d*bag students, and the summer time with young parents/big families.

No matter where you live you are gonna have lookylue tourist drivers fking up your commute. Its all a matter of how much your area depends on tourism...


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Average high/low here in July is 75/42


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

GlassTrain said:


> Nine inches of snow blowing around, wind chill of 5 degrees, and everything frozen solid!
> 
> That's all I have to remember when I start thinking it's 'hot' outside.


^^^^^+1


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

gte819s said:


> Ballsocks,
> We say the same thing about MI/OH/Ontario people driving in WFL and NY/NJ people driving in SEFL. Trust me its much worse here in the winter with blue hairs, spring break with drunk d*bag students, and the summer time with young parents/big families.
> 
> No matter where you live you are gonna have lookylue tourist drivers fking up your commute. Its all a matter of how much your area depends on tourism...


Ballsocks? LOL! Ya know.. that would be the product of the century... Having sack warmers. Little socks to put on your sack so you ride warm. Awesome...

Anyways, I feel bad for you guys having the student ******s of the North. I just though I would pick on the Floridian drivers since Hardtailkid told us to not come to Florida so I might as well tell him to keep his Floridian drivers there. :thumbsup:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

MI_canuck said:


> Any issues with Mountain lions? Those things freak me out.... I'll be relocating soon (my plan)... CO is on my list... (as is UT, WA and OR)...


Define "issues"...they are here. They occasionally eat a dog. Human attacks are very rare, they have occurred, but they are usually hikers or runners. They are really, really shy, and I've only seen them twice in 22 years despite living and riding right in the middle of their habitat. BTW, they are also in UT, WA and OR (and FL where they are called Florida Panthers).

If I had a choice, I personally would live in UT over CO. If I could find a decent job in Moab I'd be there tomorrow. Even SLC would get me out of the Boulder area with the right gig if I could live on the east side. Boulder is 20 square miles and 100,000 people surrounded by reality. In CO, Durango or Steamboat would be better, but the odds of finding a decent job in those two towns are about the same as Moab.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

I have all week off so I was going to throw the bike on the car and drive somewhere close instead of riding out the front door. The forecast sounds perfect, Highs 58-62--Lows 38-42

Then I checked SNOTEL and there's still 21-38" of snow on the ground.

CO svcks ! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

honkinunit said:


> Define "issues"...they are here. They occasionally eat a dog. Human attacks are very rare, they have occurred, but they are usually hikers or runners. They are really, really shy, and I've only seen them twice in 22 years despite living and riding right in the middle of their habitat. BTW, they are also in UT, WA and OR (and FL where they are called Florida Panthers).
> 
> If I had a choice, I personally would live in UT over CO. If I could find a decent job in Moab I'd be there tomorrow. Even SLC would get me out of the Boulder area with the right gig if I could live on the east side. Boulder is 20 square miles and 100,000 people surrounded by reality. In CO, Durango or Steamboat would be better, but the odds of finding a decent job in those two towns is about the same as Moab.


yep, as you said sightings are rare and attacks are even more rare. We have lots of them in CA as well. Here are some relevant stats


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

TunicaTrails said:


> Can't wait to get over to Santos one day; I've heard it's massive!


 FYI Lynn, Santos was good this morning- got some rain this week and it was packed nicely. I got a later start than anticipated -10 vs wishfull thinking 8am LOL. It was 99% in the shade fortunately, but yea, felt like 99* at noon thirty back in the parking lot. But that didn't prevent a 2.3 hr 23 mile ride- I'm still learning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 13, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> After living in Florida for 15 years, I can honestly say that, to all you people who say "You can ride all year round in Florida", you are wrong. Summer here is HELL. I just rode 3 miles at like 17-22mph and I'm pouring in sweat. The heat index here is probably 105. To you people who want to move here: Get your head out of your ass.....no you don't. It sucks. I know that Arizonans, Texans, and some Californians have to deal with this crap as do I...so I give you my condolences. Does anybody here live up north and want to trade houses?
> 
> But seriously....avoid Florida at all costs from June-October. And what I really hate: the one period out of the year that I don't have to deal with school, it's too hot out to do anything other than swim. Sure, I'm grateful to have a pool that's 31,000 gallons.
> 
> ...


Whimp!:cryin: :lol:

Just kidding! I lived in Jacksonville for two years. Yes I rode through the entire year and yes summers were, umm, interesting. One of my worst memories of mountain biking was a race in Ocalla during July. There is no description for the heat. It was pushing 110 on the heat index and was F'n brutal!

I love Oregon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

blunderbuss said:


> I think the majority of FL mtb riders fit the first two easily. And Santos is awesome, but Boyette has bigger climbs and descents.


Boyette? Where? 
I got my ass handed to me in Alachua last weekend. Way more elevation than Santos, but fortunate for me the later is 5 miles/10 minutes from my house. Yeehaw


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Noclutch said:


> Boyette? Where?
> I got my ass handed to me in Alachua last weekend. Way more elevation than Santos, but fortunate for me the later is 5 miles/10 minutes from my house. Yeehaw


Isnt the highest natural feature in Fla. a bit over 300 ft. ? What do you guys do all this climbing on ? Not flaming , just interested in how it works with no elevation .


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

I gave Marco Island a year of my life. Spent most of it inside, and the rest floating in a pool.

Just walking out the front door was like getting hit with a hot wet mattress. ...like swinging the door open and stepping into a convection oven in a bakery. Oof. Go back inside...



Although we did have some cool ruins I rode "up the mountain" to see one day. ...where everything was made of human skulls and seashells. That and a giant sinkhole were the only two interesting things about Marco Island. ...and maybe also that it was really close to Sanibel.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Isnt the highest natural feature in Fla. a bit over 300 ft. ? What do you guys do all this climbing on ? Not flaming , just interested in how it works with no elevation .


When I lived down there I did ride a few actual hills. They used to have the state road race championship in Clermont in central FL, and there were a couple of truly tough hills on that course, they just were not very long by western standards. There was a road called Sugarloaf that I remember coasting down and hitting 55 mph within 1/4 mile, so it had to be a serious grade.

I googled around and it looks like there are a couple hundred feet of elevation change at Santos, so that is enough to go up and down a bit. You aren't going to get a 20 minute descent out of something like that, but you could still have fun.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool , thanks for the reply .


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Isnt the highest natural feature in Fla. a bit over 300 ft. ? What do you guys do all this climbing on ? Not flaming , just interested in how it works with no elevation .


Uh, I guess what I meant to say is _trail elevation changes_. Not like I was getting a nose bleed or anything LOL No long grades, just short natural hills. Elsewhere, quarries tillings that have grown over looks like, well, out west sorta in small sections but with vegetation on it LOL. And big freakin spiders/webs between it


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Cool , thanks for the reply .


Clermont and San Antonio have hills for the roadies. All the good mtb riding in FL is old mining pits and tall narrow ridges. The climbs and descents are short (feet/yards) and steep (straight up and down).

check out www.swampclub.org and www.ridgeriders.net


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Well my climbing is done on the 2 main causeways by my house. Isn't it insane? I'm too badass for you people


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

GlassTrain said:


> Nine inches of snow blowing around, wind chill of 5 degrees, and everything frozen solid!
> 
> That's all I have to remember when I start thinking it's 'hot' outside.


Man, that just sounds like good riding weather.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone who complains about the weather is:cryin: :cryin: 

I ride all year in New Mexico. Its hotter than hell in the summer, freaking cold in the winter, in the spring and fall its windier than .... well idk... but its always really windy and I ride through it all.

Grow a pair please.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

6bobby9 said:


> Anyone who complains about the weather is:cryin: :cryin:
> 
> I ride all year in New Mexico. Its hotter than hell in the summer, freaking cold in the winter, in the spring and fall its windier than .... well idk... but its always really windy and I ride through it all.
> 
> Grow a pair please.


Trust me, New Mexico heat is a lot different than similar heat combined with high relative humidity. Familiarize yourself with the physics of evaporative cooling. (hint: there is a reason swamp coolers don't work in the southeastern U.S.)

That being said, it can all be handled with the right attitude, conditioning, and plenty of fluids. I used to ride when it was in the upper 90's in the arid west no problem. Now I live in the southeast and 90 degrees can seem absolutely miserable with the humidity mixed in.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I hate summer here but after spending a winter in Boston I appreciate the mild temperatures even if it means suffering in the summer. At least you have the ability to go outside and ride 365 days a year. There are perhaps a handful of days where it's too cold, but at least on the days where it is hot you can go early in the morning or late in the afternoon and avoid some of the heat. I'll take that over only being able to ride like 6 or 7 months out of the year.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

blunderbuss said:


> Clermont and San Antonio have hills for the roadies. All the good mtb riding in FL is old mining pits and tall narrow ridges. The climbs and descents are short (feet/yards) and steep (straight up and down).
> 
> check out www.swampclub.org and www.ridgeriders.net


Nice , thanks for the links , if I find myself in Fla. I will check it out for sure .


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

BumpityBump said:


> Trust me, New Mexico heat is a lot different than similar heat combined with high relative humidity. Familiarize yourself with the physics of evaporative cooling. (hint: there is a reason swamp coolers don't work in the southeastern U.S.)
> 
> That being said, it can all be handled with the right attitude, conditioning, and plenty of fluids. I used to ride when it was in the upper 90's in the arid west no problem. Now I live in the southeast and 90 degrees can seem absolutely miserable with the humidity mixed in.


Preaching to the choir bud. As I am in the business of testing and setting up HVAC units for max efficiency in large facilities "I own this issue". With sites throughout the country and family I visit regularly San Antonio, Houston, Dallas, Miami, Baltimore and dry ol' Phoenix I don't complain about the weather.

I will be on vacation in San Antonio for 2 weeks coming up now in mid july. With a couple rides already planned. Come join me!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

6bobby9 said:


> Preaching to the choir bud. As I am in the business of testing and setting up HVAC units for max efficiency in large facilities "I own this issue". With sites throughout the country and family I visit regularly San Antonio, Houston, Dallas, Miami, and Baltimore and Phoenix I don't complain about the weather.
> 
> I will be on vacation in San Antonio for 2 weeks coming up now in mid july. With a couple rides already planned. Come join me!


Only if you will join me traipsing through greenbrier, poison ivy, and swamps all summer. I will save some ticks, chiggers, and cottonmouths for you. :thumbsup:

I do wetland work, but the folks I really feel for are the survey crews hacking through forest and undergrowth. That's a hardy bunch in the south. Fortunately, unlike some, I get office days mixed in too.

I will be in Lufkin in early July and was wondering about rides there. Any info?

If you will read my earlier response, you will note that I didn't say I don't ride in the summer months. I said your comment on New Mexico heat was not comparable to the subject of Florida due to humidity differences. Surely as an HVAC guy you understand this? I read about a lot more construction crews passing out in humid heat than dry heat.

I was not disagreeing with your point to not let climate stop one from riding, only that high humidity and heat can be pretty unpleasant compared to arid environments. If being outside all day in hot, humid, southeast summers was a problem for me, I would be out of work. I also have plenty of experience with subzero overnight trips into the backcountry with a pair of skis strapped on my back. So I have covered the range, and agree that you can't let weather stop your outdoor fun. I personally will take bitter cold over heat and humidity any day though.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's another post of how miserable it is here in NorCal 
(Tho we will see 110* days in a while - but it's arid)


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

BumpityBump said:


> Only if you will join me traipsing through greenbrier, poison ivy, and swamps all summer. I will save some ticks, chiggers, and cottonmouths for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do wetland work, but the folks I really feel for are the survey crews hacking through forest and undergrowth. That's a hardy bunch in the south. Fortunately, unlike some, I get office days mixed in too.
> 
> ...


Its all good. I just like hot weather. I dont mind the cold too much but truth be told I would rather be in +90F with +90%RH than in sub 50F. Just the way I'm built i guess.

Oh, thats a negative on poison ivy, swamps/undergrowth, and bugs, I'm more comfortable with cactus, rocks and rattlesnakes.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

6bobby9 said:


> Anyone who complains about the weather is:cryin: :cryin:
> 
> I ride all year in New Mexico. Its hotter than hell in the summer, freaking cold in the winter, in the spring and fall its windier than .... well idk... but its always really windy and I ride through it all.
> 
> Grow a pair please.


Sounds like your whining about the weather.


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

I hate you Highdell. It isn't too bad here in Houston right now. Temp of90 with the heat index of 95 and humidity at 52%. If it hadn't rained yesterday and earlier today I'd be out riding


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

greg de taos said:


> Sounds like your whining about the weather.


Sounds like you still can't read.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I agree that humidity is no fun, but baking in UV under a clear southwestern sky while riding on rock and sand is no fun either. Having said that, I wouldn't trade, at least it cools off at night here. We get 40 to 60 degree temperature swings every day, like 35 last night to 92 today at mid afternoon, according to my back yard weather station. 

Speaking of back yards...


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

bsieb said:


> I agree that humidity is no fun, but baking in UV under a clear southwestern sky while riding on rock and sand is no fun either. Having said that, I wouldn't trade, at least it cools off at night here. We get 40 to 60 degree temperature swings every day, like 35 last night to 92 today at mid afternoon, according to my back yard weather station.
> 
> Speaking of back yards...


Yea, I definitely miss those cool nights. And your right, no shade in a hot dry environment can be pretty brutal too.

Nice view out the back! Lodgepole and ponderosa?


----------



## stgo2019 (Apr 12, 2005)

I used to live in the DFW area so I feel your pain, in the nineties with 80% humidity is brutal. A few years back we had the humidity plus 36 days in a row of 100+ heat. I didn't ride for two months.

Now I live in El Paso, it's 96 right now. The 16% humidity makes the heat index 91. It's crazy! Ove never seen anything like it. Even on days that get over 100 I can go out in the morning and have a perfectly pleasant ride. 

It helps that the trails here are awesome!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

BumpityBump said:


> Yea, I definitely miss those cool nights. And your right, no shade in a hot dry environment can be pretty brutal too.
> 
> Nice view out the back! Lodgepole and ponderosa?


Just Ponderosa, maybe a few cedars, scrub oaks, and the odd Alligator Juniper. 7834' elevation. Flowers are just getting going good.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Having lived in Tampa, Hotlanta, Chicago, Denver and Moab, I'll take 110 in Denver(rare) or Moab(common) over 90 in Tampa, Atlanta or Chicago. One of the reasons is shade. Moving into the shade in a humid area in summer doesn't do anything for you, because the heat is in the air. You can get under a tree in Moab or Denver when it is 110 (if you can find one) and get immediate relief because most of the heat effect is coming from the sun. It is just a higher level of misery when it is hot and humid vs. just being hot. As for living, the desert stacks up even better, because it is generally 45-60 degrees in the morning vs. 80 degrees and 100% humidity in the midwest or south. You can definitely ride comfortably in summer in Moab, you just have to be done by 11 or so. 

I have to agree with the guy earlier who said he had almost died in Illinois. It can get freaking hot out in the hinterlands there, especially in Southern Illinois. The temps can be way higher than Florida with similar humidity. Believe it or not, there are some parts of Illinois that are as flat as Florida, too. The biggest hill where I grew up was 150 feet and that was one solitary hill in the middle of a cornfield. The rest of the area was flat as flat can be.


----------



## jonesy66 (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad you all figured out Florida sucks. So stay the F out. We will enjoy what we have without you clogging up the trails.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i ride in new England year round  but really if its bugging you that much how about night riding and early in the morning.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Riding at night in Florida won't help. It's hot at night too. 
Once night last summer, my wife and I were staying on Clearwater Beach. We went for a walk after the kids went to sleep. It was stifling out. We put our feet in the Gulf and the water was hot. Sometimes, there's no escaping the heat. 
I rode my favorite trail on Long Island yesterday at noon. It was 95 degrees and very humid. At least there was a strong breeze. As long as I kept moving, I was pretty comfortable.


----------



## cifex (Sep 11, 2009)

mtb_andy said:


> good xc skiing.


 oxymoron....


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> I hate summer here but after spending a winter in Boston I appreciate the mild temperatures even if it means suffering in the summer.


I grew up in Florida, specifically Jacksonville, but I escaped to Atlanta for school, and now I've been living in Boston for most of the last 10 years.

If you're from down south, the winters here are an acquired taste. They suck when you're stuck indoors in the city, but get out and try some proper winter sports and it changes everything. I hated winters here for a long time, but in the last couple of years I've gotten into snowshoeing and XC skiing, and this year I actually felt a little sad when winter was winding down.

I didn't actually mind the Florida heat and humidity too much, maybe because I wasn't really aware of any alternative when I was growing up there. And one of the nice results of growing up there is that when it gets 'hot and humid' by New England standards I can handle it pretty well.

But I don't miss Florida at all. I like mountains and rocks, and Florida is a flat sandy bore. End of story, pretty much. I've ridden Santos. It's decent, but if that trail system was located in the Boston area I can think of a lot of other places I'd go to ride instead.


----------



## cifex (Sep 11, 2009)

Funny how the parking lots at the local trails are empty when it creeps over 90F / 90% here.....oh well! More trail for me!


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think you complain to much... 

I live in FL and commute daily/ multiple times daily in this beautiful heat 
Yes i haul ass where ever i go, and yes im dripping sweat when i get there, but i could care less. if i need to look nice i'll bring a towel and or a change of clothes. I regularly do fast rides with roadies (26 mile or more) at all times of day. Just be glad you don't live up north when its winter, that would be way worse than this heat!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

The Cliff's Notes version of this thread:

*HUMIDITY SUX*

:thumbsup:


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

spags25 said:


> I live in FL and commute daily/ multiple times daily in this beautiful heat
> QUOTE]
> 
> There is a major difference from road riding in 90F+ and trail riding at 90F+
> ...


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

It's not any cooler up here in N. Georgia. But at least we have hills and less sand.
Heat index has been 100+ for weeks now.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

QUOTE]

There is a major difference from road riding in 90F+ and trail riding at 90F+

I have a short 8 mile round trip commute m/w/f at 4pm. Even in the sun and on tarmac on a 95F day its worlds different than being in the breezeless humid woods and climbing sand.

just sayin[/QUOTE]

Touche, i will give you that....it is pretty intense on the trails. Just did a midday trail ride this past weekend. I was suckin' wind and sweating like nobody's business out there.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Waaaaaaahhhhh. With the exception of a couple trails (Croom comes to mind) FL is fine all year long. Adjust your hydration and deal with it. Beats the hell out of the snow those northerners have to deal with.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to get a taste of Florida this next week. I'm going to visit family and am bringing my bike. My inlaws live near Santos, so I figure I'll see what that's all about. The heat and humidity seems about on par with what I'm used to.


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not THAT bad in the evenings. Just stay hydrated and throw on some moisture-wicking gear.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I'm going to get a taste of Florida this next week. I'm going to visit family and am bringing my bike. My inlaws live near Santos, so I figure I'll see what that's all about. The heat and humidity seems about on par with what I'm used to.


If you are close to Santos make sure you take the time to check out San Felasco as well. I believe parking at Santos is free. San Felasco is $2-4 (bring cash).


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

A1an said:


> If you are close to Santos make sure you take the time to check out San Felasco as well. I believe parking at Santos is free. San Felasco is $2-4 (bring cash).


San Felasco looks to be farther away, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

A1an said:


> Beats the hell out of the snow those northerners have to deal with.


Not if you like to ski fresh powder. Hiking up a peak in the middle of the backcountry, ripping off your skins, and floating through fresh powder face shots on a bluebird day with not a soul around but you and your buddies is an incredible way to spend a day. Damn I miss the snow.

Sorry. We now return you to your regular sponsor, mountain biking.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

It was just a rant. I'm not like giving in to all the heat. I was just pissed because it was so damn hot. I went to my LBS today on a little 10 mile ride, at 2:30 and kept an average speed of 15.5mph with the headwind beating the crap out of me, and 22mph on my way back and I hit 26.1mph, with the wind kind of at my back.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Highs in the mid-high 90's here in Georgia, and humid as all get out. Went riding early this morning to beat the heat, but my riding clothes were still soaked through!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

hardtailkid said:


> I went to my LBS today on a little 10 mile ride.... and kept an average speed of 15.5mph with the headwind .... and 22mph on my way back and hit 26.1mph, with the wind kind of at my back.


Not even talking about the heat, that says more about being "pool table flat" than anything.

See the thread about "What do you call a steep climb ?"

Even in the "dry 90F heat" here, you're a dammed good rider to manage 3 mph on our 1,500' to 2,000' / 3 to 4 mi climbs. 1-2 hrs up a 3-4 mi climb and 30-45 min down.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Steady rain all afternoon , in the 70's . Its brutal .


----------



## JamesinIT (Apr 28, 2010)

Lets see - tomorrow riding the Pinellas Trail with the wife, probably do an easy 20miles in the same heat...The Sunday, trail riding with my buddies at Boyette.You just have to acclimate to it. It is hot, but I change wicking shirts 2-3 times a ride, always ride with a camelbak, and hydrate beforehand. 

The first couple of weekends were really hard, but now that I have adjusted to it again, really, it isn't a big deal. At least most of Boyette, Alafia, and Flatwoods are shaded. You may think that you cant escape the heat but I will take being shaded then being in the direct sun any day!


----------



## bharris601 (Feb 23, 2007)

The heat index in Charlotte has been get close to 105 this week.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

A1an said:


> Beats the hell out of the snow those northerners have to deal with.


Snow is a lot of fun.

It's really only the mud season that comes after things thaw but before they dry out that sucks. But that's just a good time to go put in some road miles and get the pedaling fitness back.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

I hate MTBing here in the summer so much I give it up from mid may to end of October. I stick to the skinny tire bike. You change your jersey all you want, but do you carry three pairs of gloves, too? The bars get so slick with sweat it's hard to keep a grip, and my grips are just fine, thank you. Never have a problem any other time of year.

I like our biking option in the Tampa area. Not as much as I used to, but I would prefer to live here than anywhere else in the Southeast. Or even the whole East coast. But give me the chance to move out West...


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I visit my in-laws in the Tampa area each summer. They live right on the edge of Flatwoods Park. I do the wilderness loop each morning when I can. It's fun, but not very challenging. The heat and humidity are oppressive. I'm so glad I don't live there.


----------



## danwin (May 1, 2007)

The last thing I would be worried about in Florida is the heat! What about the gators and boas people have released out there! HAHAHA!!! I live in Arkansas so I understand the heat, but as they say, its the humidity not the temperature.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

danwin said:


> The last thing I would be worried about in Florida is the heat! What about the gators and boas people have released out there! HAHAHA!!! I live in Arkansas so I understand the heat, but as they say, its the humidity not the temperature.


Gators are super predictable once you live here for a while and have some experience around them (fishing and stuff), and boas are an Everglades thing. People just release them in the everglades because they think they won't come near other people. They are constrictors, so the only thing they can do to kill you is squeeze the living sh!t out of you. And it's really rare to come across one on a trail.

You must not live in Florida.....lucky son of biatch


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hardtailkid, as someone else mentioned, ride at night. While maybe not perfect for some riders, it does let you get out of the sun, and adds another dimension to riding.

SE Florida is not perfect trailwise, anyone that has ridden in a location outside Florida will agree.

It is flat with short steeper climbs and drops, it does get hot and humid, we do ride year round. About the one thing that is tough to deal with when traveling is higher elevations, and extreme cold.

Myself, I've ridden many venues along the east coast of the US, and one trip to Illinois.

Work has taken me to many other locations. Not everywhere has the mountains or hills like SLC or Colorado, Tahoe etc.

I do know that when I get the chances to ride other locations, at least on the east coast, except maybe parts of Georgia, none are a problem heat wise if you ride here in Florida.

Couple year ago, PA, had a severe heatwave, news telling folks to stay inside, I brought the bike and hit the trails every afternoon once done with work. There were locals riding too, and complaining about the heat. I offered them fresh water, and said let's get going there's a lot left to ride.

Grew up in New England, have ridden many miles there on vacations visiting family / friends and even for work. Same thing, it can be hot for the locals, but if you ride in Florida that heat is nothing, even with their high humidity. First rides in snow or wet leaves might school you though.

Everywhere you go it's what you make it.

I do agree 100% that we do not have these long climbs, however, years ago while having a discussion with a longtime frame builder, he mentioned how so many of his Florida based bikes were worn out.

He was from out west, Cali or Colo or somewhere similar at the time. He came and rode Florida. It was decided that the terrain, littered with palmettos, or the constant soft terrain made the suspension work nearly full stroke constantly, wearing out the sealed pivots.

As for rides, his comment was one that, no Florida does not have these great climbs for hours on end. But worse, the rear tire riding in sand trying to always get on top of it is a constant climb, even in flat terrain. This coupled with the front tire, attempting the same, but with greater resistance to rolling than on hardpack, made each Florida ride a constant climb with no elevation.

I do know from experience, that not adding in altitude, that many Florida riders are "set free" and welcome the climbs on hardpack terrain.

Terrain that rolls easy, less heat and humidity, makes for easier riding.

So buy a light, ride a couple hours after dark, endure the daytime heat, move to Dayton, enjoy your new found trails, buy a snowbike, or ride Rays. Doesn't matter, it's all what you make it.

PK


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Define "issues"...they are here. They occasionally eat a dog. Human attacks are very rare, they have occurred, but they are usually hikers or runners. They are really, really shy, and I've only seen them twice in 22 years despite living and riding right in the middle of their habitat. BTW, they are also in UT, WA and OR (and FL where they are called Florida Panthers).
> 
> If I had a choice, I personally would live in UT over CO. If I could find a decent job in Moab I'd be there tomorrow. Even SLC would get me out of the Boulder area with the right gig if I could live on the east side. Boulder is 20 square miles and 100,000 people surrounded by reality. In CO, Durango or Steamboat would be better, but the odds of finding a decent job in those two towns are about the same as Moab.


well that' good to know... that's what i was getting at - if encounters were common or not... i liked Boulder (as a visitor) but sounds like living there is a different story... i really dig SLC, and could see myself there... Portland too... Seattle, to a lesser extent.... Bellingham WA would be awesome frankly


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

GlassTrain said:


> Nine inches of snow blowing around, wind chill of 5 degrees, and everything frozen solid!
> 
> That's all I have to remember when I start thinking it's 'hot' outside.


that's when you man up and grab the board... for me that's almost as essential... proximity to good snow (and mountains) is where I plan to relocate... get my MTB fix in the summer months and get my shred on during the winter months with some snowboarding...


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

CharleyGnarlyP290 said:


> I .....
> I live in Bakersfield CA and it gets pretty stinking hot here. 105+ throughout the summer months. This year has been kinda weird because its been really pleasant up to now. In the 90s right now, but will be getting really hot soon.
> Bad thing about it is it doesn't really cool off at night. It can stay in the 80s sometimes. Its horrible. And if some clouds roll in... look out. It gets muggy big-time.


I hear you. I lived in Bakersfield for almost 20 years. Moved to Florida ~5 years ago. The heat was scorching during summer, esp. in July and August. The heat & humidity sucks here, but I try to deal with it. I'm close to the beach, and that's what we wanted. Cali beaches are way too expensive to live.

I did like riding in the foothills though, by Hart Park and Commanche. The wife and I did them on the weekends. Loved the Toads. Are those still open or were they shut down? Last few times I rode there the motocrossers were everywhere and had no respect for mtbikers. They tried to run me off a cliff once or twice.


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Is it true that in Florida sausages dance like Ray Bolger on the hood of a car in a traffic jam?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

JackFromNC said:


> Is it true that in Florida sausages dance like Ray Bolger on the hood of a car in a traffic jam?


Probably...theres a hell of a lot of weirdos here


----------



## froggy97 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used to ride 365 in Toronto. I wouldn't trade anything for Florida.

I used to regularly commute in 95+ weather UPHILL for an hour.Toronto does get hot. You almost want to puke. The ride home made it worthwhile downhill in the cool night air.

Riding in snow is fun if you have the right clothes. Getting sweaty at 10F can kill you.

Ironically the only time I got hypothermia was in August. It was around 65F when I left and the temperature dropped. I got caught in a rainstorm at 40F wearing light summer gear.

Everywhere sucks eventually, I'd right at night if the bugs aren't too bad.


----------



## finerbiner (Nov 5, 2004)

All of the MTB trails in the Chicago are have been closed all of June because it rained and rained and rained. Completely blows.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

It's hot and humid as hell here in coastal SC... mid 90's all week with heat index into the 100's! Only really feel it when I stop though!

Plus, it's banana spider season, (golden orb or "writing" spiders, as their known elsewhere). They like to build these Frodo catching grade webs right across trail.... nearly pul you off the bike, then you have to grab a stick to make sure that creepy bigass spider ain't crawling around on your back!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Buncha haters man! I'd rather live in Florida than some parts of the country. Beautiful weather, beautiful girls, decent singletrack (Gainesville and Central Florida are actually pretty good) tons of rivers, lakes, springs, and oil covered beaches. Plus, I can ride 365 days a year, and swim up until about mid November.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, It's totally lame in Cali


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Blow's here too .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Blow's here too .


Yeah we know blow is there, it's right on the border.
I'd be willing to bet that Fla and Ca has more though  (ocean ports and whatnot)
Montana? not as much.


----------



## Long Tooth (Aug 17, 2006)

*Head index*



mstguide said:


> I guess not every one can handle a little bit of heat!! As soon as I recover from my injury i will be out there in the middle of it. Florida offers beatiful riding all year round, you just have to be tough  Who invented head index any how?


Invented by guys.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

More blow in CA, with the movie stars and all. 
Florida summers are hot but so are Nebraska's. At least we don't have a cold winter. The heat wouldn't bother you if you didn't have air conditioning. Coming in and out of AC makes it feel hotter with the humidity and lack of in AC rooms.

Summer is the "off season" for cycling in Florida. Different from every other state.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I was going to rant about the same thing! And i am willing to bet anything that isn't as bad as Dubai! we're having regular days of 97 (lowest) and 104 (highest) with humidity at 60-70%. I ride to get some groceries 5 mins away and i come back sweating as if i just finished the Tour de France -.- I got up at 4:30 AM during my SUMMER just to go ride but it was too hot! :madman: 
Me and a bunch of other friends finally found the solution though. We've become nocturnal hehe! we ride during the night starting at 12:00 ending at 3 or 4 in the morning since its usually around 85 at that time with humidity at its lowest. It's all good since we ride street and so there are less cars and people around as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Pensacola, FL and ride all day. Drink plenty of water and bring some food with you. The humidity is bad but you can go to the beach and swim when your done and feel 100% better. I've lived here for 16 years.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

Destin said:


> Move to cleveland, and get a season pass to rays mtb
> 
> www.raysmtb.com


looks like fun, but where's the mountain???


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

btw just checked right now and we had one of the hottest days of summer today! the heat index stayed at 120 throughout pretty much the whole day O_O


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm in Oregon and we haven't even seen summer yet. On the plus side, the dirt is freaking unbelievable right now. You owe yourself if you have never ridden Oregon superhero dirt.


----------



## zaneluke (Jun 8, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> After living in Florida for 15 years, I can honestly say that, to all you people who say "You can ride all year round in Florida", you are wrong. Summer here is HELL. I just rode 3 miles at like 17-22mph and I'm pouring in sweat. The heat index here is probably 105. To you people who want to move here: Get your head out of your ass.....no you don't. It sucks. I know that Arizonans, Texans, and some Californians have to deal with this crap as do I...so I give you my condolences. Does anybody here live up north and want to trade houses?
> 
> But seriously....avoid Florida at all costs from June-October. And what I really hate: the one period out of the year that I don't have to deal with school, it's too hot out to do anything other than swim. Sure, I'm grateful to have a pool that's 31,000 gallons.
> 
> ...


Last winter I commuted on my bike.......I could only hang until it dipped to 14.

I would take the mild florida winters/hot ass summers over the snow and ice.


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

It was 92 degrees with a 68rh today when I went out riding in Southwest Michigan. The heat index was 111. I did two 8-9 mile loops at a nearby rec area and had no troubles whatsoever. In all fairness, I'd say that half the time I was under dense forest canopy that was slightly cooler than the open areas. I hydrated well before, during, and after riding. Bananas and Clif bars also helped. It was a very fun afternoon. 

I don't ever want to sit in my house during a rainstorm or the dead of winter and regret not riding when the weather was good. Get it while ya can.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

thumbprinter said:


> looks like fun, but where's the mountain???


+1 I could see rays being cool in the winter and stuff, but i wouldn't move there just because of an indoor mtb park.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

horrible last week over here in Texas, SO MUCH RAIN. hopefully we will have fair weather next week....hopefully


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Kneescar said:


> It was 92 degrees with a 68rh today when I went out riding in Southwest Michigan. The heat index was 111.


I was in Michigan a few years ago in the summer time. It was paradise. All the locals were complaining how hot it was and were walking around with those mister spray bottle fans. Same with Pennsylvania. Except I had no desire to stay there.


----------



## scienceseuss (May 27, 2008)

Get up early to ride, or quiturbichin. Seriously, if you let a little heat and humidity stop you from riding you don't deserve to call yourself a MTBer.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

I couldnt agree more with the OP. I live in Tampa and our "off season" is from June to September. I've gotten heat exhaustion twice while riding in the summer even though I had a camelback full of water. When it is 100% humidity your body just cant seem to dissipate heat through sweating. You start getting tunnel vision and WHAM! Pass out on the trail. No fun at all. And to the people suggesting to just get up early -it doesnt make a difference here. It can easily stay in the 80's overnight. Also, none of our trails allow night riding which really sucks. 

This is made all the worse because I just got back from riding out at Tahoe all last week. It was cool at night and warm during the day and all the trails were tacky from the recent snowmelt! Perfection!

:-(


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

Few places can compete with the temperature variances we have in AZ. We did some ski lift DH riding last weekend in Sunrise. It was beginning to rain when we left at 1pm and was 49 degrees. We got in the truck and drove home 3 hrs to Phx never even getting out of the truck and when we got home it was 113. I invite anyone who believes that "it's only a dry heat" to come visit in July or August. When it's hot enough that the wind in your face hurts, that's hot.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

All of you quit yer *****in! It's summer. It's supposed to be hot. Talk to me in January when it's -20F up here in ND. Then I'll be whining.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

F%$K people 4 pages on this?? What a stupid thread. Complaining about the weather??? Really??

Look, this is our chosen sport and in every location there are challenges thrown at us by mother nature. If your a dedicated rider, you eventually ride in everything, many times over, and its just part of the deal. Its what we do.

Heat, cold, rain snow, humid, dry, up, down, sea level, altitude, windy, flat vertical....

It's what we do people.

Now let this thread die.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe most (healthy) can acclimate. Last night's ride was 95º. Granted the trees shaded most of the trail and temps were as low as 90º in spots. I went riding last week and it was 85º. It felt 'nice'. I recognized how odd it was to think that. I honestly think I prefer 80's now (over 70's) to ride. I'm more sensitive to colder temps than I used to be. Used to wear shorts in the thirties. Now I won't even in the 50's.


----------



## BigAirSkier1580 (Mar 27, 2009)

Last weeks stretch of 105 degree heat index when you are used to high temps 20 degrees lower than that with no AC was brutal. I had little desire to do any riding whatsoever.

I'll take my cold, snowy winters, thank you very much. You can always put more clothes on, but you can only take off so much before it's illegal.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

I can only put on so many clothes before I start to sweat and over heat. I can keep drinking water to keep cool in the summer though.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

It isn't the temperature as much as it is the humidity. I'm going to keep this thread alive just to piss you off.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

What I don't get is when places like New York break 100 degrees and it's a national story!! :madman: - people freak out and there's all this talk about the strain on the grid and people give tips to stay cool. (Today show, Regis etc - along with other Major networks)
I mean it was even on OUR local news channels and we see temps of 115 and it's no biggie - no national news story.
Sh!t, I remember a few years back, we were tied with the hottest place on the planet - what a bunch of pussies


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

We are tied for the most active area for lightning on the planet


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> We are tied for the most active area for lightning on the planet


And the second largest concentration of New Yorkers. LOL


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I have 10 more months in Florida before we peace out. Can. Not. Wait. 

Thing I hate is that it doesn't cool off at night. I don't care that it's 95 degrees with 100% humidity all day, I hate it that it stays 80-85 at night with 100% humidity though. 

I hate it that my power bills in the winter run about $130. Power bills from May to October are all approaching $350. 

Having said that, I will always love to come visit FL from October to April. Best fishing around, great hiking, great riding, camping, etc... the springs and rivers are hard to beat this time of year too. 

Even though we're leaving in 10 months, it wouldn't surprise me if we're back after 5-10 years. Although I live in North Central Florida. Away from the beaches and crazy people. Couldn't pay me enough to live in South Florida or any large city in Florida.


----------

